# CT spawn, coming soon!!!



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

So my parents were out today and when they came home I saw a bag from petsmart...great more dog food. Wait what's my dad carrying? OMG a RED CT MALE!!!! I started jumping up and down. I named him Fireball. He's a light red on the body (dirty cambodian) with very intense red fins. I have a Red Cambodian female (Katarina, very pure white with very intense red fins). I'm gonna spawn them next week. 

I'm just so happy!! This is my first CT male (not my first CT but my first CT male). I never really liked CTs until recently. Now I love them!!

BTW, Fireball has black lips )))))


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very cool. I hope the breeding attempt goes well for you!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I do hope we get to see piccies...  He sounds beautiful!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay!!! I would have been jumping up and down too!! How nice of your parents to get him for you.  

Please please get your pics to work! Do any of your friends have a camera you could use?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Yay!!! I would have been jumping up and down too!! How nice of your parents to get him for you.
> 
> Please please get your pics to work! Do any of your friends have a camera you could use?


I have a camera. I'm not done taking pics yet.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh yayyyyayayyay!! lol. That made me happy! I'm so happy they got you a betta, how sweet. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We want pics! lol


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Congratulations! I bet those two would make awesome fry!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet they would, too!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yop. I also want to breed him to an armadillo dragon (I have a DT female of this strain) and see how that works out


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*He's a halfmoon too??!!*

Ok so I placed him in an empty spawning tank (no I'm not spawning him, I had no where else to put him) and I thought it would be fun to place a female in the tank (seperated of course). When he flared something really suprised me. Normally a CT expands to a delta span. But this guy was a full moon!!! He's also a DDR (double double ray). Seriously this fish is awesome!!!!

I'm just imagining what kind of fry he will produce )

I'm truely lucky.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He sounds beautiful!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> He sounds beautiful!!


I hope he has beautiful fry. Thanks and he is. I'll try to post pics )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet they'll have beautiful fry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I want some of the fry to have his black lips  Well I found two one gallon jars and have now started conditioning them. )


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes, he sounds so beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!!! I'm going to want one EVEN more if you post pictures...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Oh yayyyyayayyay!! lol. That made me happy! I'm so happy they got you a betta, how sweet. Can't wait for pics.


Oh and my parents didn't like it when I would try to rescue one, then they do this?? Maybe I can get them hooked on bettas too 

I'm gonna do a whole bunch of pics. Some from the spawn attempts, some just hanging out in the jars. A lot of pics )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad your parents support your betta addiction, er....hobby. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad your parents support your betta addiction, er....hobby. lol


lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL

I wish my mom would.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> LOL
> 
> I wish my mom would.


Maybe someday


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol, i would love a CT, need more bettas! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Important update*

Well I put them in the spawning tank after they showed the signs of readiness. He built a nest and in the middle of the night she jumped out. Though she's not harmed I hope they'll spawn.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's not ready yet,I guess.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> She's not ready yet,I guess.


I think they are because she keeps going back to hang out with him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wonder why she jumped. Maybe she was jumping for joy. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I wonder why she jumped. Maybe she was jumping for joy. lol


LOL. I read in Aquarium Care of Bettas that some breeders place her in a cup so she can jump out when she's ready. Last time I checked on them they were doing some chasing and then joined under the bubblenest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I just read that in the Animal planet book. Maybe your pair will spawn tonight.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Let's hope!!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good luck!


----------

